# Deciding on a New Bike



## Momokahn (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm looking for advice on a new bike to purchase. I'm 50 years old and many moons ago I had a Specialized Hybrid just to get around. Now with all of today's technology, it is tough to find just that one bike. I have looked at the Trek (Gary Fisher line) and test drove the Montare Dual Sport. It was a pretty nice ride. I live in the country in South Central Kansas and I live on sand roads. These roads when dry turn into VERY hard pack with just a little loose sand and of course the normal wash boards here and there. I do have pavement within 1 mile of me and I see myself riding a lot on both the pavement and on the sand roads. Probably half and half I would guess but no trail riding or riding across the wheat fields.



My question is this: Is the Montare Dual Sport the right choice for me or would something like the Trek 7.5 FX work good for me. My fitness level is very good (my wife says I'm obsessed). I'm looking at doing a Sprint Triathlon this year that is why I'm posing the question about the 7.5 FX. If a 7.5 would navigate sufficiently on hard packed sand roads, I feel this is the way I should go (due to higher paved road speeds) but I want to leave it to the experts on this forum. Or is there a "magic" bike out there I am missing ???? : )

My budget is right at 1,000 dollars.



Thanks for the help and input everyone.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Unless you plan to ride 50% of your rides off pavement the FX is probably the better choice. It sounds like your dirt roads are smooth so the shock is not needed. You can change the tires to suit the riding you do down the road but the stock tires should do well for most things. You may want something narrower and faster if you're going to do a tri.


----------



## Rob T (May 9, 2007)

*Quick Thought*

Based on your post "being obsessed" and if this is your first triathlon you may want to consider true road bike as well. If you are going to follow formal training plan, even if it is beginner you very well may end up wanting to maximize your personal results which is what a road bike will do over the FX. In addition the more you ride for triathlon the more addicted you will become to road biking. This is just my personal opinion based on my own experience. As result of training for my first sprint tri with plan of using my mtb with road tires I ended up purchasing a road bike one month prior to event. Now I am addicted to road biking.  Regardless you would be fine with FX. Just a thought.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Buy a cyclocross bike and put road tires on it for your tri. You can pick up a really nice used cx bike this time of year for $1000, or go with something like bikesdirect.com and get a plenty nice bike with SRAM Apex at that price.


----------

